# ATI Radeon 9000 Pro sur vieux PowerMac G4 (466Mhz)



## sonnette (11 Juillet 2005)

J'ai posté ma question ci-dessous dans le forum "périphériques", mais personne n'a pu me répondre. Je tente ma chance dans ce forum. Merci pour votre aide.

Bonjour tout le monde,
 je suis tout nouveau dans le monde Mac et également dans votre forum qui est simplement génial. J'y apprends plein de choses (pour un débutant comme moi) c'est vraiment super instructif.

 J'ai effectué quelques recherches avant de poser ma question, j'y ai trouvé quelques réponses (malheureusement pas assez précises) et comme je ne suis pas sûr, du fait de mon manque d'expérience avec Mac, je vais la formuler de cette façon.

 J'ai un problème avec une carte graphique AGP ATI Rage 128 Pro avec une sortie VGA et ADC. Je souhaite brancher 2 écrans avec prise VGA (1 moniteur CRT 21" La Cie et un moniteur 19" TFT Philipps), j'ai donc acquis un adaptateur ADC to VGA. Les branchements n'ont posé aucun problème, mais par contre il est impossible de pouvoir utiliser le mode bureau étendu. En effet, j'ai exactement les mêmes fenêtres sur les deux écrans et comme j'ai trouvé une réponse à ce sujet, il paraît que la AGP ATI Rage 128 Pro ne peut pas gérer 2 écrans. Mais comme j'ai aussi compris, il y a d'autres choses à tenir compte dans les Mac, soit la machine qui est compatible avec la carte graphique, soit la version du Mac OS.

 Je pense installer une carte AGP ATI Radeon 9000 Pro de 128 Mo qui gère 2 écrans en mode bureau étendu (c'est bien juste???).

 Pour vous aider, voici la configuration actuelle du Mac:
*Matériel:*

*Informations matériel:*

  Modèle d&#8217;ordinateur:                                  Power Mac G4

  Type de processeur:                                 PowerPC G4  (2.9)

  Nombre de processeurs:                          1

  Vitesse du processeur:                             467 MHz

  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):       1 Mo

  Mémoire:                                                    1 Go

  Vitesse du bus:                                          133 MHz

  Version ROM de démarrage:                    4.2.8f1

  Numéro de série:                                       ZEBCAS47UT


*Logiciel:*

*Vue d&#8217;ensemble du logiciel système:*

  Version du système:          Mac OS X 10.3.9 (7W98)

  Version Kernel:                   Darwin 7.9.0

  Volume de démarrage:       HD Macintosh

  Nom de l&#8217;ordinateur:           TOTO

  Nom de l&#8217;utilisateur:            TOTO (toto)

*Réseau:*

* Modem interne:*

  Interface:     modem

  Type:           PPP (PPPSerial)


*Ethernet intégré:*


  Interface:                                en0

  Type:                                      Ethernet

  Adresse IP:                            10.0.10.50

  Masque de sous-réseau:       255.255.255.0

  Adresse de diffusion:             10.0.10.255

  Adresse Ethernet:                  00:40:67d2:f4:tr


*Mémoire:*

* DIMM0/J21:*

  Taille:       512 Mo

  Type:        SDRAM

  Vitesse:    PC133-333

*DIMM1/J22:*

  Taille:       256 Mo

  Type:        SDRAM

  Vitesse:    PC133-333

*DIMM2/J23:*

  Taille:       256 Mo

  Type:        SDRAM

  Vitesse:    PC133-333

*DIMM3/J24:*

  Taille:       Vide

  Type:        Vide

  Vitesse:    Vide

*Cartes PCI/AGP:*



*ATY,Rage128Pro:*

  Type:                             display

  Bus:                              AGP

  Type de moniteur:         CRT

  Logement:                     SLOT-1

  VRAM (totale):               16 Mo

  Fabricant:                      ATI (0x1002)

  ID du périphérique:       0x5046

  Révision ID:                  0x0000

  Révision ROM:             113-72701-130

*Affichage:*

  Résolution:                   1280 x 1024 @ 75 Hz

  Profondeur:                  Couleurs 32 bits

  Miroir:                           Désactivé

  Connecté:                    Oui

  Moniteur principal:        Oui

*ATA:*

*Bus ATA-4:*

*IBM-DTLA-305030:*

  Capacité:                     28.63 Go

  Modèle:                        IBM-DTLA-305030

  Révision:                      TW3FA6AA

  Numéro de série:         YGEYGLM0373

  Support amovible:        Non

  Disque amovible:         Non

  Nom BSD:                   disk0

  Protocole:                    ATA

  Numéro de l&#8217;unité:        0

  Type de socket:           Interne

  Gestionnaires OS9:     Oui

*HD Macintosh:*

  Capacité:                       28.5 Go

  Disponible:                     8.71 Go

  Inscriptible:                    Oui

  Système de fichiers:     Journaled HFS+

  Nom BSD:                     disk0s10

  Point de montage:         /

*Bus ATA-3:*

*SONY CD-RW CRX140E:*

  Fabricant:                     SONY

  Modèle:                        SONY CD-RW CRX140E

  Révision:                      1.2a

  Type de disque:           CD-RW

  Gravure du disque:      Géré/Livré par Apple

  Support amovible:        Oui

  Disque amovible:         Non

  Protocole:                    ATAPI

  Numéro de l&#8217;unité:        0

  Type de socket:           Interne


 Précision: j'ai utilisé la fonction "Détection automatique des moniteurs", mais rien à faire.

 Alors maintenant que vous connaissez la configuration exacte de ma machine (à moins qu'il faut encore d'autres précisions, je vous les transmets très volontiers) 
 Est-ce que je peux installer sans problème la carte graphique ATI Radeon 9000 Pro sur cette machine? 

 Si oui, quelle est la procédure de désinstallation de l'ancienne carte pour installer la nouvelle? faut-il mettre à jour mon Mac, j'ai lu à quelque part dans le forum qu'il faut éventuellement faire un upgrade du Mac et également faire une mise à jour de l'OS, mais il y a aussi le fait que la carte est bien acceptée par cette machine. 

 Bref, beaucoup de doutes et d'insécurité dans la façon de faire, mais je suis vraiment un débutant de chez débutant. Et dire que j'assemble des PC pièce par pièce. C'est fou comme c'est déstabilisant de rentrer dans le monde Mac alors que je travaille avec des PC depuis 1990.

 Merci d'avance pour votre aide et je vous souhaite une bonne journée.


----------

